# have you ever been hit on by the customer???



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

perhaps this is a touchy subject, and I dont mean to offend anyone here

I completely understand if the moderator kills this one..

Their are a lot of stories, beer talk and myth out there
on this subject.... 

What do you do when the most beautiful lady you have ever laid your eyes on in your life comes on to you while 
you are doing service work in their home???

I am sure some larger companies have polocies in place
to handle a situation like this .......probably get the hell
out of there fast....

I have had this happen to me 4 times that I was aware of
throughout my service career, twice when I was in my 20s and twice recently in my 50s (who would have thunk that) 

and every time I headed for the door as quickly as my little feet could carry me.
.
being a married man, this is a pretty un-comfortable situation to be in,,,,..

I politely handed them the bill and got the hell out asap.

never..... ever..... to return....and being the boss, 
their was no one to report the issue to..


*That is trouble with a CAPITOL T*

I always wondered what they saw in me...
perhaps it was my rugged good looks..:laughing:...




















..


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

I first met my wife when I was changing the HWT at her rental unit! That was one unpaid call back I've never regretted. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

I got called out to a job in Harvey Illinois about 20 years ago. It turned out that the lady was prostituting out of her house. She offered to take the plumbing out in trade.

I never knew I could run so fast. :laughing:


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

I will just say yes and give examples of some of the faces I have made in return...

:blink::no::001_unsure::huh::lol::confused1::wacko::sneaky2:

Then there is the times that my husband has me doing the plumbing around the house and talk about getting 'hit on'.

:w00t::cool2::yawn::sleep1:

OK, so the answer is yes- must move on so I can get those posts up!!


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

There was one customer who would answear the door in her bathrobe then walk up the stairs to talk to you. Hot to look at, a pain to talk to. She sold and moved. I miss her on the slow days.:whistling2:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Bayside500 and I were doing a first rough on this house back when I was his helper. The houses on either side were done and occupied. We're digging away and I said look a naked lady. He said I saw a naked lady once. He meant he saw a naked lady on a job. But it sounded funny. Like he saw a naked lady only once in his life.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

back when I was an apprentice, my boss and I were repiping this house in an old part of town for this old, widowed woman. My boss left to do a service call and I was told to clean up. 

Well I cleaned up and cleaned up some more. I was quickly running out of things to do. By now the old widow had gotten out her photo albums of her dead husband who was an Abraham Lincoln impersonator.

Then she said it:

"You look tired. Why don't you come lay down with me?"

Now I'm scramblin'. "Me?" "No." "Um, I not all that tired." "I think I got more cleaning in the basement. (please dont follow me down there, please dont follow me down there)

About that time, the boss showed up. I told him to never, ever do that to me again. Of course, he just laughed his rear off.

I can look out my upstairs window and see her house from mine. She past away several years ago, but it still gives me the eebie jeebies to this day.


----------



## PipeRain (Sep 14, 2009)

I had an elderly lady come on to me a few years back. Soon as I walked in she was smiling and ranting how I was the first man in her house in years.

A smile and nod from me. 

She turned out really nice despite her advances. Made me a ham and cheese sandwhich for lunch.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

We were called to go work on this ladies house one time to fix her boiler. I knocked on her door and when she opened I told her we are here to fix your heat. she got this funny look on her face and said there ain't nothing wrong with my heat but you can fix my furnace then we can work on mine. fixed her furnace but not her heat.


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

Back when i was an apprentice this was the first time I saw anything like this in the plumbing trade.

The plumber and I was kneeling on the kitchen floor putting the faucet and basket strainer in the sink to install. The plumber heard the Doctor's wife coming and said watch this. She proceeded to squat down with a dress on and to this day I do not remember ever seeing her face.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Many times.....some good and some bad. I have met alot of girls at work and then see them out at clubs....thats when the action starts...never on the job....its a liability. I cant count how many times this has happened.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

All the calls I get are from are the old people. Never any eye candy
Naked and still get paid for the job :brows: Never ever even came close :laughing:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I've had a few hit on me on the job. I've even had some flash me ( I didn't ask). The tuff part is that I was already in a relationship. Why is it stuff like that never happens when you’re single?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I've had some but that is not how I roll. One in particular was a flight attendant who lived with her mom. She got to where all she would wear was a long t-shirt (no panties or bra) and tell me how she just got off work. More than once she climbed up my ladder with me at the bottom to make sure I had made the repair. The final straw was when she stood above me with a leg on either side as I worked on her laundry sink. Needless to say I could see everything from her knees to her chin. After that I had Brenda ride with me when I went to her house.

Mark


----------



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

When I was divorced a women sat down beside me as I worked on her toilet. She was very cute and a lot younger than me. I ended up meetting her again at a new church I attended. We dated for three months. She turned out to be a phsyco! After we broke up she called me and said she just took a bunch of pills to kill herself. I called 911 and she had her stomach pumped. 

She came to me a week later and thanked me. She said she had not been taking her phsyco Meds when we were dating. Duh! I could have told her that. 

When I feel that a person (I've had the gay hits too) is starting to hit on me I will change the subject to my beautiful wife, ten years of a great marriage and three kids. Not all women care about a ring on your finger but most do.

Then you have those who get a kick about exposing certain body parts on purpose.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

house plumber said:


> Bayside500 and I were doing a first rough on this house back when I was his helper. The houses on either side were done and occupied. We're digging away and I said look a naked lady. He said I saw a naked lady once. He meant he saw a naked lady on a job. But it sounded funny. Like he saw a naked lady only once in his life.


OMG, that is a true story, he still tells it to all the new plumbers at our shop LOL

what happened was once i was working at another shop at a 20 story condo on the beach, we where about 12 stories up and i looked at the building next to the one we were working on.

in a large sliding glass door i saw a woman changing into her bikini, she just stood there in broad daylight and pulled her dress off and then slipped on the bikini, really slowly and sexy like.
i am pretty sure she knew guy's were watching her :thumbsup:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Quite a few times where it led to some extra-curricular activities but were short lived.


I've been set up through matchmaking a lot of times through customers. Like if they had a daughter in the basement with 2.3 kids and she's going back to school so she can get a job...uh huh.


Others were teachers, unattractive with 14 cats and hasn't seen foreplay since foreplay was a word. Yeeeeeeeeeeuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuccckk!!!! 


THE BOTTOM LINE

Never put your ())() where your money is.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

School teachers are usually freaky!


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Had a friend who was a cabinet installer and decided it was a good idea to have a few romps with the H.O. while on the job. He was about 23 at the time.

When she didn't pay her bill, his boss called her. Her response was along the lines of "That bill has been paid in full. Ask your installer."

His boss read him the riot act and he doesn't fool around where he eats anymore. She never did pay the bill.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Master Mark said:


> perhaps this is a touchy subject, and I dont mean to offend anyone here
> 
> I completely understand if the moderator kills this one..
> 
> ...


 That picture is Earnest T Bass. hes a character on the Andy Griffith Show:laughing: He a trip......loves the women and likes th throw bricks to break windows:laughing:


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

None of this stuff ever happens to me, thank God. It would be flattering I'm sure, but it would also be way too tempting. Don't know if I could resist.:brows:
Like someone said above: 90% of my customers are too old or men, and maybe I'm just picky, but only a very small percentage are attractive ladies. The most attractive lady clients I have are happily married anyway, as am I.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*that is the exact reason I ran like hell*

:laughing:


tnoisaw said:


> When I was divorced a women sat down beside me as I worked on her toilet. She was very cute and a lot younger than me. I ended up meetting her again at a new church I attended. We dated for three months. She turned out to be a phsyco! After we broke up she called me and said she just took a bunch of pills to kill herself. I called 911 and she had her stomach pumped.
> 
> She came to me a week later and thanked me. She said she had not been taking her phsyco Meds when we were dating. Duh! I could have told her that.
> 
> ...


I am sure that is a fond memory for you.... yea right.

that is basically the reason I always ran fast.....

anyone remember the movie "fatal attraction"


nothing warms your heart more than a lady comming at you with a butcher knife....:laughing:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*same here*



service guy said:


> None of this stuff ever happens to me, thank God. It would be flattering I'm sure, but it would also be way too tempting. Don't know if I could resist.:brows:
> Like someone said above: 90% of my customers are too old or men, and maybe I'm just picky, but only a very small percentage are attractive ladies. The most attractive lady clients I have are happily married anyway, as am I.


 
for me about 4 years ago it was a choice I was given to make.

or was tempted to make , my god she was hot.

.......


but I just knew better......married or not , 

I knew it be nothing but trouble...

and my life would probably be laid in ruins by now..


I thank god every day for what I have.....

and didnt piss away....


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Ive got one for you. Back in Chicago we serviced apt bldgs. Had to fix a faucet or something and the person who answered the door was in drag dressed as a women and I couldnt tell--I lived a sheltered life--anyway he came up to me an tweaked me..I was so stunned I raised my hand and rebuked him..he kind of winced and I rebuked him again and he walked away. Told my boss and it was of his better laughs . He was a Jewish guy imagining some kid raising hand and rebuking the devil out of some *** in drag...One of my Chicago hall of famers


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

what chall talkin bout? How do you think my last three service calls where paid? :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Yep, went for a garbage disposal replacement, been married 3 years in March.:whistling2:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Yep, went for a garbage disposal replacement, been married 3 years in March.:whistling2:


 

Have you been in an argument yet where she tells you to "go find another woman just like ya found me! :furious:" statement?


If you haven't, it'sa coming, guaranteed. :yes:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

stillaround said:


> Ive got one for you. Back in Chicago we serviced apt bldgs. Had to fix a faucet or something and the person who answered the door was in drag dressed as a women and I couldnt tell--I lived a sheltered life--anyway he came up to me an tweaked me..I was so stunned I raised my hand and rebuked him..he kind of winced and I rebuked him again and he walked away. Told my boss and it was of his better laughs . He was a Jewish guy imagining some kid raising hand and rebuking the devil out of some *** in drag...One of my Chicago hall of famers


I'm not even sure what you're talkin about, and it's still funny..


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Have you been in an argument yet where she tells you to "go find another woman just like ya found me! :furious:" statement?
> 
> 
> If you haven't, it'sa coming, guaranteed. :yes:


 No, shes a lawyer and threatens to take everything I own. That pretty much keeps me in check.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

It's never happened to me, or I'm just too dumb too realize it...:blink:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

LEAD INGOT said:


> No, shes a lawyer and threatens to take everything I own. That pretty much keeps me in check.


Very smart man you are. :thumbup:


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Airgap said:


> I'm not even sure what you're talkin about, and it's still funny..


Of all the places for religion that was sure one of them. I was pleased with myself that my 1st reaction wasnt to deck him.

Chicago doesnt lack for color...especially on Broadway and Belmont. The near northside was very, very, spirited in the gender confusion area.

Gold bedroom slippers, nylons..and a cute little top (its coming back now) ..imagine a plumber raising his hand to heaven to "deal" with a baser sort ******** ( get it ) to rid the land..all during a simple service call. There were a few desperate moments in the city.


----------



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

stillaround said:


> Of all the places for religion that was sure one of them. I was pleased with myself that my 1st reaction wasnt to deck him.
> 
> Chicago doesnt lack for color...especially on Broadway and Belmont. The near northside was very, very, spirited in the gender confusion area.


Ya, it's tempting to stimulate their package with a knee to the groin at those times.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Associated Plum said:


> Back when i was an apprentice this was the first time I saw anything like this in the plumbing trade.
> 
> The plumber and I was kneeling on the kitchen floor putting the faucet and basket strainer in the sink to install. The plumber heard the Doctor's wife coming and said watch this. She proceeded to squat down with a dress on and to this day I do not remember ever seeing her face.


I had this happen with a pro golfers wife , stood over me putting on make up while I changed lav. faucet. I ignored her but (2) carpenters did not and ended up in jail!!!


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Have you been in an argument yet where she tells you to "go find another woman just like ya found me! :furious:" statement?
> 
> 
> If you haven't, it'sa coming, guaranteed. :yes:


 When I was married my wife said "I'm cutting you off" I said back..."How, you dont know who I'm gettin it from":laughing:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*me too.....*



Airgap said:


> It's never happened to me, or I'm just too dumb too realize it...:blink:


 
me too, never thought about it , and never read the signs right in front of me....too damn dumb, I guess

just working away plungeing on that tub drain totally oblivious to the lady sitting on the vanity in the thong bikinni 

dumb.....real dumb


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

Happens from time to time... Won't say it's not tempting, but I'm there to take Money, not lose Money....It does make me feel kinda good though knowing I still got it. + My wife is awsome, and regularly reminds me of this...
I have heard lots of those myths, stories and legends...


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I must live in the most repressed area on earth. 

Nobody ever flashes me or hits on me. 

I did have one woman ask me out for a drink as I was on my way out. That led to a few months of "dating," but she turned out to be an alcoholic and it didn't end well. When she started sneaking the sauce I knew I'd better end it.


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

I guess I have lived a sheltered life! But my thought would be this: Unless you are some kind of Burt Reynolds/Clint Eastwood looking studley....I would ask myself why is this happening? Either you are misinterpreting the signals, or she is teasing on purpose with the ulterior motive of causing some kind of trouble for you. Your choice of how to handle this!


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Happens to me everyday, all women want me. They just can't help it !


----------



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

slickrick said:


> Happens to me everyday, all women want me. They just can't help it !


Ya, I feel your pain. I have the sexiest butt crack in Florida.


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

OK, on a serious level. What I have found with the "flirting with" or "hitting on". 

Growing up as the plumber's daughter. I would often find that the customers that would call and upset my mother (secretary at the time) would be the ones that would be sickeningly sweet to my dad. They demand a plumber 'now' to fix that leak under the sink to her- but he would get there and find an offer of cookies.
I often find this as secretary/journeyman now. The people call, not realizing they are talking to the plumber that is about to be there. Then I show up on their door step in 5 minutes. The customers seem dry, rude, irritated on the phone- but you get there and they are as nice as pudding, flirting with you or hitting on you. I don't think it is necessarily they are "hitting on the plumber" but they want to say every nice thing they can and be as good to you as possible cause you have come to save the day. My favorite one's are the one's that tell me as 'plumber' that the 'secretary' advised them the plumber would be there '2 hours ago'. It gets irritating that sometimes these customers are dishonest and so unkind to me as, secretary and 30 minutes later so cotton-picken nice to me as plumber- not realizing I do both. 

The customer is nicer to the plumber for two reasons IMO...
1) YOU are the one that came to save the day.
2) YOU are the one that is going to tell them that bottom dollar.


----------



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

Christina, don't burst our bubble. Maybe we want to think we're being hit on because the young pretty woman standing before us is actually talking to us-a middle aged guy with thirty pounds of extra adominal insulation, receding hairline and bags under our eyes big enough to lug home a twelve pack of Bud.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

tnoisaw said:


> Christina, don't burst our bubble. Maybe we want to think we're being hit on because the young pretty woman standing before us is actually talking to us-a middle aged guy with thirty pounds of extra adominal insulation, receding hairline and bags under our eyes big enough to lug home a twelve pack of Bud.


thirty pounds?????:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing: you little skinny mini you. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

Well I am Gods gift to women.:whistling2: Now if I can get God to let the women know.:laughing:


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

Christina said:


> OK, on a serious level. What I have found with the "flirting with" or "hitting on".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe there is a third reason, you are now face to face, not speaking over the phone.


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

tnoisaw said:


> Christina, don't burst our bubble. Maybe we want to think we're being hit on because the young pretty woman standing before us is actually talking to us-a middle aged guy with thirty pounds of extra adominal insulation, receding hairline and bags under our eyes big enough to lug home a twelve pack of Bud.


LOL!! :laughing: tnoisaw!! OK, I will continue to believe this too myself. I am so sorry- I wasn't trying to bust your bubble :no:.

Please forgive me.


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

Regulator said:


> I believe there is a third reason, you are now face to face, not speaking over the phone.


Yes, I agree with this one too. I get amazed at how a customer will act over the phone vs. in person.

:thumbsup: Good Add!!


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*they are all sweet till they get the bill*

generally they are all nice and flirty till
they get the bill..

wehn you get pulled over by a cop in a speed zone,
you try to act nice and poilite in the hopes he will give you a warning..... its no different...

I would rather think they are hitting on my
 bald fat ass becasue I still look good..

so would you all just let me have my dream....

..


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Bollinger plumber said:


> Well I am Gods gift to women.:whistling2: Now if I can get God to let the women know.:laughing:


 :laughing:That's one of the funniest posts I've read in a while.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

Here's my take on all this. For all the stories posted on here there are.....I'd say at least twice as many that are not posted. Some of us have wives that know we are on this site, that know we don't log in each and everytime and just leave it on "log me in automatically". I of course have never had anything like what you all are talking about happen to me. My wife has been very good to me and I have been a jerk to her. She is the solder in the family, and I am just the dirt filled flux.

Yes, we are feuding right now.


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

yes more than once,one time i was running a water line to a ice maker and the wife comes home around 5:30 p:m she was a blonde a bleach blonde long hair short dress on with high heels,there is a old school (pun intended) school desk next to the fridge that she sits in while im within 5' of her running the line threw the floor she starts saying how she had a long hard day and pours a glass of wine she starts to flirt with me and im just like uh hu ya wanting to get this thing hooked up and go.the funny thing was that the husband was in the next room and so i dunno maybe they were swingers anywho she says shes going out to get more wine and the husband says your not going out dressed like that! hmmm so she wears this attire to work but in order to go down the corner to pick up a 5 th. of ripple she has to change?anywho if hubby wan't home i would have pursued the intrest further but hey theres always tomorrow


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

I just read this and if this is a confession line ---I (was just out of basic training my first plumbing job() am not cath but yes it happened years ago and she was my english teacher in high school and I was at the apt complex where she lived and she wanted me to look at her sink faucet ,yep she got a new sink faucet and I got caught, --- my aunt (my mothers sister ) lived down the hall and saw me crawling out at daylite I only wish my boss had caught me


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

^^^^^


That was my avatar a few years ago on a few websites, plumbing related of course. 



That's the nice thing about me being fat; keeps the women away at bay and keeps it in hiding and small, can't find it half the time when I need it.


*Hiyoooo!*


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Had an 8:00 AM appointment. Second or third time at this house. Blonde. Pretty hot. I recall that she mentioned several times on previous occasions that husband is out of town alot. Knock on door, no answer. Car in driveway. Call on phone from driveway, no answer. Write note and am about to tape it on the front door. Door opens, blonde, in a bathrobe, hair all wet. She says "sorry, I was in the shower. I thought you would have just let yourself in." No problem ma'am, whats the trouble? "Slow drain", she says. "I'll show you." Leads me into the bathroom. It's all hot and steamy in there. Shower soaking wet. Clear drain and see you later. Several hours, maybe days, go by and I'm thinking HOLY S---. She was in the shower that she wanted me to work on ("I thought you would have let yourself in") WTF. 

Stupid, stupid, stupid.


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

RJ Pascone said:


> Had an 8:00 AM appointment. Second or third time at this house. Blonde. Pretty hot. I recall that she mentioned several times on previous occasions that husband is out of town alot. Knock on door, no answer. Car in driveway. Call on phone from driveway, no answer. Write note and am about to tape it on the front door. Door opens, blonde, in a bathrobe, hair all wet. She says "sorry, I was in the shower. I thought you would have just let yourself in." No problem ma'am, whats the trouble? "Slow drain", she says. "I'll show you." Leads me into the bathroom. It's all hot and steamy in there. Shower soaking wet. Clear drain and see you later. Several hours, maybe days, go by and I'm thinking HOLY S---. She was in the shower that she wanted me to work on ("I thought you would have let yourself in") WTF.
> 
> Stupid, stupid, stupid.


I had a dream like that once...... Wait a minute... that was an iside thought......oooops! I didn't mean to let that slip. I hope nobody heard that. :laughing:


----------



## hulihan (Aug 11, 2009)

Me to, many years ago , you just made me think about it all over again


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I did a job at the Seoul Leisure Spa...
No Thanks MommaSan...
You pay like everybody else...:whistling2:


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

Redwood said:


> I did a job at the Seoul Leisure Spa...
> No Thanks MommaSan...
> You pay like everybody else...:whistling2:


 
Was that the Seoul Leisure Spa or the Happy Ending Massage Parlor? :laughing:


----------

